# UKAPS Aquascaping 'Live' Debut



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Some of you may know that the UK Aquatic Plant Society had their debut public outing at the Festival of Fishkeeping recently.

It's Europe's biggest aquatic hobbyist event with over 6000 visitors over a weekend. Highlights are showing fish including koi and discus. Interestingly the 'Supreme Champion' prize was won by a whopping Celestial Pearl Danio.

I'd like to think it was a successful event for UKAPS, and we certainly achieved our primary goal of increasing the awareness of the UK planted tank and aquascaping scene.

Highlights for me were chatting with the public and sharing my passion for all thing planted tank related. I talked with anyone and everyone from 6 year-old children to 85 year-old veterans.

I was amazed to see how much interest we generated, a reflection I'd like to think of our enthusiasm and dare I say, professionalism.

Being filmed in front of a sizeable audience was in interesting experience too. Especially after 4 hours sleep and too much beer&#8230; Look out for the DVD soon!

All the aquascapes were done 'off-the-cuff' with no real planning, as was my presentation and commentary.

There are too many people to thank but those who did know who they are, so thanks!

Roll on the Festival of Fishkeeping 2008.


Friday night - 'The calm before the storm'


Saturday's live aquascaping display draws the crowds


Me, trying desperately to make aquascaping in milk look and sound interesting


Display tank - pre-background


Display tank - post-background, 24hrs after 'scaping.


A 'jaunty' angle


Close-up


(L-R) Graeme Edwards, Dan Crawford, and some geek with glasses&#8230;


Dan at work


PFK Deputy Editor, Jeremy Gay, chats with Dan and Graeme


Graeme Edwards 'scaping the pico using Light Pagoda rock from Aqua Essentials and plants from Plants Alive


Full pico shot


UKAPS entry for Society Furnished Aquaria Contest. We finished 3rd and lost to two "fish" tanks. We'll do better next year, but refuse to 'sell-out' to gawdy fish&#8230;


Thanks to our sponsors&#8230;


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

very nice job. Good to see the hobby getting more exposure!


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Good job George, I really like the aquascape you made...

... and the pictures on the background of the stand are nice


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like it was a lot of fun. Wish we had something like this here in the states.


----------

